
Rewriting a Solaris command in Python gained 17x performance improvement from C - symisc_devel
https://blogs.oracle.com/solaris/reimplementing-a-solaris-in-python-gained-17x-performance-improvement-from-c
======
trollied
“ But Python would be slower right ? Turns out it isn't and in fact for some
of my datasets (that had over 100,000 users in them) it was 17 times faster. I
also made sure that the Python version doesn't pull the entire nameservice
into memory when it knows it is going to be filtering it based on the -l and
-g options.”

Surely you can’t say it’s 17 times faster if you’ve changed the amount of data
you’re actually dealing with? It’s not a like for like comparison.

------
alpaca128
Off-topic: this is the first time I've seen a page with two stacked popups,
with the close button of the first not working because the other blocks it.

Pure ad blocking really doesn't cut it anymore.

